# How the sun turns a golden into a golden



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow- stunning!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done again !!!
So good.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful Rik!!
Your boy is one handsome fellow....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

He is so close up I feel like I could reach out and just kiss him! He is stunning.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous pics of Paco. Frame them!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

*WOW!!! Beautiful boy!!*


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

These are absolutely beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Priceless.... so gorgeous. Looks you can see right into his soul.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

superb photos. what a great looking dog. perfect face.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice, timing can be everything!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots! Your work is always spot on. Handsome boy you have there.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful shots!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! I love taking pictures of Daisy in the sunlight just before dusk. I've found it to be the best light, almost magical.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Beautiful photos!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW, you should sell them to a calendar company, they are awesome! You must frame them! What kind of camera do you have? I would love to take better pictures but know that it takes a skilled eye.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic photo's! Golden Retriever News needs to see those!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, those are beautiful. Do you mind sharing your camera settings for that? Like what was the aperture, f-stop, and shutter speed?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

And where was the sun, was it behind you?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just gorgeous! I have always thought that there is nothing prettier than a Red Golden when the sun touches their coat. They truly glow as if on fire. Just Beautiful.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

awwwwwww! Beautiful!


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are spectacular - He looks amazing!​


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Paco is gorgeous!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! Didnt think anything was better than your last set of Paco pictures but this is better. GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

those are some absolutly beautiful photos.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What stunning, loving photos, late afternoon sunlight suffuse&beautiful. . .


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow. I wish I had a great camera and photo talent. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

can you please come to Connecticut for a day to take photos of Faith for me?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words !! 



magiclover said:


> He is so close up I feel like I could reach out and just kiss him! He is stunning.





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Priceless.... so gorgeous. Looks you can see right into his soul.


These are big compliments. Thank you !




Jo Ellen said:


> Beautiful! I love taking pictures of Daisy in the sunlight just before dusk. I've found it to be the best light, almost magical.


I agree! 



DNL2448 said:


> WOW, you should sell them to a calendar company, they are awesome! You must frame them! What kind of camera do you have? I would love to take better pictures but know that it takes a skilled eye.


I never sold a picture of Paco.  For these photo's I used the Nikon D2X with the Nikkor 70 200 f2.8 VR.




tippykayak said:


> Hey, those are beautiful. Do you mind sharing your camera settings for that? Like what was the aperture, f-stop, and shutter speed?


The camera setting for for picture 1:

Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 130.0mm (35mm equivalent: 195...
Exposure Time: 0.0031 s (1/320)
Aperture: f/3.5
ISO Equiv.: 100
Exposure Bias: -0.67
Whitebalance: Manual
Metering Mode: matrix
Exposure: aperture priority 



Jo Ellen said:


> And where was the sun, was it behind you?


Yes but over my right shoulder for pic 1 en 2. It gave some shade on his head and ears. For 3 the sun was straight behind me. Important for me is that you can see the light in his eyes.



paula bedard said:


> Just gorgeous! I have always thought that there is nothing prettier than a Red Golden when the sun touches their coat. They truly glow as if on fire. Just Beautiful.


Thank you Paula.




Faith's mommy said:


> can you please come to Connecticut for a day to take photos of Faith for me?


Sure !!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

terrific shots of a beautiful boy. I love the 2nd one


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, be still my heart....Paco:heartbeat

Rik, what wonderful shots....the color is phenomenal


----------

